
There’s Another Possibility (2018) - bibyte
http://www.os2museum.com/wp/theres-another-possibility/
======
Gys
'Due to a very high level of spam (and therefore high resource usage), the
os2museum.com site is currently undergoing maintenance (starting on March 9,
2019). This will probably take a few days to sort out.'

So how can this be posted here, if the whote domain is unavailable since March
9 ?

~~~
jcelerier
works fine here

------
Gys
Returns a 403 'You don't have permission to access /wp/theres-another-
possibility/ on this server.'

~~~
micael_dias
I guess your browser enforces https? It seems the page only works on http.

~~~
Gys
Its working now. I guess I was looking at a wrong moment.

